# Anavar only with natty test booster



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

hi guys im new to the forum, i have been training nearly 4 years now all natural and have made some good progress. i started out at 156lbs skinny 8-10% but had a good genetic base.. especially back,bis and abs...

im currently on a lean bulk but am off with injury (hence the research)

Current stats-

*-202lbs*

*
-6ft*

*
-12% BF*

Goals- lean, ripped, fitness model type look. i know u can achieve this naturally but i am tempted on anavar but to enhance my look for 2013.

i respond well to diet changes and training. im currently OFF gym with what i believe is shoulder tendonitis so im using these few weeks to try and better my knowledge.

----

To cut a long story short i am thinking of trying ANAVAR only as it is proabably the mildest steroid and you keep most of the gains...

injecting test prop or any other injections is not an option, i want to keep my natural look and i am not interested in gettin massive like a bodybuilder look, more of a zyzz look or cover model.

i have done alot of research into ANAVAR and i am aware that after around week 4 at 50mgs a week your natural test will start to lower, which i am hoping to combat with natural test boosters like trib/avi maybe some BEAST or HCgenerate?

can i get some advice onto what a can stack anavar with to stop my nuts from getting effected, im not worried about any other side effects except a limp penis... i would also run a PCT of nolva and or clomid

help appreciated guys thanks


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't take anything at all and keep training and dieting.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Don't take anything at all and keep training and dieting.


 :yawn:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

problem is that with natural test boosters its exactly that. They boost your natural or free testosterone up.

Anavar will be doing the opposite, it will start to shut you down so there will be no natural test to boost.

Zyzz ran tren, test etc so don't expect that look from anavar. From what I know about it, its better for adding a bit of strength.

Ask yourself why your worried about testosterone when on an oral only cycle? And why are you worried about using synthetic testosterone?

If your rightly worried about libido then run trt like 150-200mg of test a week. If its injectables look at test gel, or proviron maybe.


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

Wants a 'natural' look, mentions Zyzz...

notsureifsrs..

Look you clearly you haven't done enough research if you think var will shrink your nutsack..

You wanna get lean and ripped?

1-15 weeks 600mg test

1-6 weeks anavar 100mg ed

low carb, high protein.

simples.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SoFar-SoNatural said:


> i am not interested in gettin massive like a bodybuilder look, more of a zyzz look or cover model.


Welcome mate

We don't not mention zzzzz...... I cant even say it :surrender:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

botchla said:


> Look you clearly you haven't done enough research if you think var will shrink your nutsack..


It will.....


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

dbaird said:


> It will.....


It might, I think some are more prone than others. Ten weeks tbol barely affected mine, 17 weeks tbol and test 600pw only slightly affected my nuts - not in a way that I'd notice any way.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

botchla said:


> Wants a 'natural' look, mentions Zyzz...
> 
> notsureifsrs..
> 
> ...


That's some pretty poor advice right there. Getting lean and ripped is all down to diet and CV.. Test and Var won't get you there. Oxandrolone, taken on it's own will shut down your HPTA, how severely will differ person to person. If you want a natural look, stay natural.


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks for your advise everyone.. the only reason i dont wanna inject test is because i dont want to gain a **** load of weight that im just gonna lose when i come off it.. i know that sounds like a newbie comment but it is kinda the truth right.. i know 80mgs var with 500mgs test would get me more gains but i want lean gains that im gonna keep.. not **** out and watch myself shrink week by week. or am i wrong?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

SoFar-SoNatural said:


> thanks for your advise everyone.. the only reason i dont wanna inject test is because i dont want to gain a **** load of weight that im just gonna lose when i come off it.. i know that sounds like a newbie comment but it is kinda the truth right.. i know 80mgs var with 500mgs test would get me more gains but i want lean gains that im gonna keep.. not **** out and watch myself shrink week by week. or am i wrong?


If you did some research you would see that all you've said in this post is nonsense. I think you are at a good point as a natural judging by your stats so you clearly know at least the basics of how to eat and train. What makes you think you will not lose the gains of an oral?

It is nonsense. First of all no matter how much gear you take you will not become Mr. Olympia in a few months, not even faintly close. Second, if you know what you are doing and if you listen to advice from people who have been there, you'll keep 90% or more of the gains you'll get with a proper testosterone based cycle.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SoFar-SoNatural said:


> hi guys im new to the forum, i have been training nearly 4 years now all natural and have made some good progress. i started out at 156lbs skinny 8-10% but had a good genetic base.. especially back,bis and abs...
> 
> im currently on a lean bulk but am off with injury (hence the research)
> 
> ...


right lets get some facts out here

most cover modes if not 99% use injectables usually anyway

anavar is not mild it is a steroid will produce noticeable results and will be noticed by friends,family people in gym

GAINS ARE KEPT BY DIET! not steroid dependant you will only lose weight after a test cycle because you retain water on test you do not retain water on anavar.

zyzz was basically a pin cushion. he used various types of injectables. if your going to do it why not get the best gains? why waste money on the crap stuff

anavar and any other steroid will shut down your natural test the only way to combat this is HCG on cycle to an extent. after a few weeks on anavar you will probably lose libido/sex drive I did when i ran it solo this is why you need test as well for over well well-being!

You will expereince some sort of limp penis on anavar alone without test

PCT is recommended to fire up your HPTA to get your natural test back to normal. after a anavar cycle youll have the test levels of a woman probably less I measured something around 8nmol after 6 weeks cycle and 3 weeks pct and that was me starting to feel ok! so think 3 weeks back

I will not shoot you down but for your own benefit KNOWLEDGE IS POWER so get reading there is bucketloads of information here

what dosage are you planning to run at 50mgs is pretty weak also what are your goals to cut or to put on mass?


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

i want to gain maybe a few lbs of lean muscle but get harder, leaner and more vascular. most people accuse me of being on var anyway cos i already have that kinda look but we always want more! so if i ran anavar with test,, lets say 80mgs var with 500mgs test baring in mind id be on a clean bulking diet, how much would i expect to gain and how much would i expect to lose after cycle? baring in mind i dont wanna get that big look. if i did id take dbol deca and test. and just to clear it up. zyzz physqique is very attainable natrually with the right genetics and diet i am aware of that.. but im getting impatient.. also im not a zyzz worshiper it was just an example of the kinda size im after...


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

SoFar-SoNatural said:


> i want to gain maybe a few lbs of lean muscle but get harder, leaner and more vascular. most people accuse me of being on var anyway cos i already have that kinda look but we always want more! so if i ran anavar with test,, lets say 80mgs var with 500mgs test baring in mind id be on a clean bulking diet, how much would i expect to gain and how much would i expect to lose after cycle? baring in mind i dont wanna get that big look. if i did id take dbol deca and test. and just to clear it up. zyzz physqique is very attainable natrually with the right genetics and diet i am aware of that.. but im getting impatient.. also im not a zyzz worshiper it was just an example of the kinda size im after...


You'll get decent results. Don't worry you won't wake up one day looking like Lee Priest.


----------

